# taper drag



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Can anybody out there tell me how to eliminate internal tapes dragging with an automatic taper. Taping vertical internals is fine but when doing square set can drag up to 5 inches. I've heard the new Columbia tapers have a cable set up instead of chain and do help with this problem, can anybody out there verify this. I'm currently using tape tech easy clean bazooka and am happy with it except this 1 issue. I am thinking of buying another taper just as a back up which is why I'm asking about the Columbia


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Drive wheels wore down? Or you clicker (part of the break so your plunger that pulls the mud up the tube can't slide back) is set to tight. Mud consistency? What kind of lube are you using? Enough pressure agains the walls?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Tapes dragging especially in the corners is just one of those things you learn to live with. I would not rush out and buy another bazooka to fix the problem. The tape needs to be anchored down somewhat to slow down the dragging. One method I use is quickly wipe the floor in corners and start your corner tapes on the floor a few inches from the corner to brake the drag. It will still drag somewhat up the wall so just cut it later. :blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Lube it, 2buck recommends having the head in a bucket of trans oil over night, And taking to it with a waterblaster to get the main drive wheel spinning, But yes, Taper drags all part of the fun, Are you alone or have a worker?? Get someone to hold the end of the tape in the corner with a pole.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> Tapes dragging especially in the corners is just one of those things you learn to live with. I would not rush out and buy another bazooka to fix the problem. The tape needs to be anchored down somewhat to slow down the dragging. One method I use is quickly wipe the floor in corners and start your corner tapes on the floor a few inches from the corner to brake the drag. It will still drag somewhat up the wall so just cut it later. :blink:


I don't know about starting it out on the floor sounds kinda messy not to mention getting crap behind the tape but we all do what works for us . I think just about everyone that has ever used a tube has had to go through the same grief that you describe. Practice and patience. Don't forget to spray the inside of the tube also and let sit overnight just lubing for the plunger makes a big difference. Before I would start on the floor i would run a little extra on top and slide the whole piece down. Ring angles are done a little different to account for the drag. Either run a tail before you start or run a little and goose it back some after running a couple of inches usally does the trick. I mostly start at the top 4-5 inches of the angle and transition into the ring angle to account for any drag, damn I wish i was just a few inches taller then it wouldn't be a problem. Oh course what do I know according to CatD7 I'm just a cracker boy..


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

You could always just run it on the wall to create the tail then position it into the angle ... Hit the creaser wheel and run it ... I wouldn't start it on the floor like silver said I wouldn't want stuff stuck to the zooka or behind the tape.... Or again run it Long and pull it down corner roll it then flush done


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Silver has a new nick name..


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Or you can just start using fibafuse, it hardly moves at all, probably cause you don't have to push like a bastard to crease it..


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks to everybody for your advice, I will take it onboard and see how I go. I do work alone so don't have anyone to hold the tape. What sort of lubricant should I be using, have been using wd40 but I've been told this will harm my tools and they don't sell bazooka oil in Australia


----------

